# CD Burning troubles

## abysed

I'm trying to get cd burning to work in linux, however i've made 10 coasters and getting tired of wasting media. I have SCSI Emulation support in linux, and hdd=ide-scsi on my kernel line. I tried using k3b, but it errors out after writing 5MB or so (full output):

```
System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.9

KDE Version: 3.1.4

QT Version:  3.2.2

                                                                                                                                                            

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '0,0,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.25

Cdrecord 2.01a14 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 J<F6>rg Schilling

TOC Type: 0 = CD-DA

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'ARTEC   '

Identifikation : 'WRR-52X         '

Revision       : '1.23'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Current: 0x0009

Profile: 0x0008

Profile: 0x0009 (current)

Profile: 0x000A

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1359872 = 1328 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

pregap1: -1

Track 01: audio   38 MB (03:47.08) no preemp copy

Track 02: audio   32 MB (03:15.93) no preemp copy

Track 03: audio   43 MB (04:18.42) no preemp copy

Track 04: audio   37 MB (03:44.12) no preemp copy

Track 05: audio   45 MB (04:27.60) no preemp copy

Track 06: audio   36 MB (03:38.93) no preemp copy

Track 07: audio   33 MB (03:17.45) no preemp copy

Track 08: audio   30 MB (03:00.94) no preemp copy

Track 09: audio   40 MB (04:03.34) no preemp copy

Track 10: audio   32 MB (03:14.81) no preemp copy

Track 11: audio   37 MB (03:42.56) no preemp copy

Track 12: audio   84 MB (08:23.66) no preemp copy

Track 13: audio   87 MB (08:41.36) no preemp copy

Total size:      581 MB (57:36.24) = 259218 sectors

Lout start:      581 MB (57:38/18) = 259218 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 4

  Is not unrestricted

  Is not erasable

  Disk sub type: Medium Type A, low Beta category (A-) (2)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -12508 (97:15/17)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359845 (79:59/70)Disk type:    Short strategy type (Phthalocyanine or similar)

Manuf. index: 22

Manufacturer: Ritek Co.

Blocks total: 359845 Blocks current: 359845 Blocks remaining: 100627

Forcespeed is OFF.

Starting to write CD/DVD at speed 52 in real SAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write in 2 seconds.

   1 seconds.

   0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

BURN-Free is ON.

Turning BURN-Free off

Performing OPC...

Sending CUE sheet...

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: Drive returns wrong startsec (0) using -150

Writing pregap for track 1 at -150

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    0 of   38 MB written.

Track 01:    1 of   38 MB written (fifo 100%) [buf 100%]   1.4x.

Track 01:    2 of   38 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf  55%]   1.5x.

Track 01:    3 of   38 MB written (fifo  96%) [buf  14%]  34.0x.

Track 01:    4 of   38 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf  67%]  30.3x.

Track 01:    5 of   38 MB written (fifo  98%) [buf  26%]  32.3x.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 09 CF 00 00 1B 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 71 00 05 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 10 02 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, deferred error, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x10 Qual 0x02 (id crc or ecc error) [No matching qualifier] Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid)

cmd finished after 3.999s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: A write error occured.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Please properly read the error message above.

write track data: error after 5905872 bytes

Writing  time:   26.729s

Average write speed 186.6x.

Min drive buffer fill was 14%

Fixating...

Fixating time:    0.003s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 157 puts and 94 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 29 times full, min fill was 92%.
```

```
vax root # cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 2.01a14 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 J�rg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.25

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'ARTEC   ' 'WRR-52X         ' '1.23' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *
```

```
vax root # dmesg|grep hdd

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 vga=791 hdd=ide-scsi

ide_setup: hdd=ide-scsi

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x4008-0x400f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

hdd: ARTEC WRR-52X 1.23 20030421, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: attached ide-scsi driver.
```

I'd be glad to provide more info if needed; thanks.

----------

## M104

Have you tried to use cdrecord on its own like this?  Running a test burn might not be a bad idea.  I would also recommend that you slow down your burning speed.  34x is quite fast for writing if you can't get it to work properly.  Try something like 8x or even 4x.  A lot of CD-Rs can't handle the fast burning very well.

----------

## abysed

I'll try that whenever I find the time to convert everything to .wav and all. My CD-R's support the 52x speed (and I have a 52x CD-RW, which all works fine in windows), but I'll give it a try.

----------

## DocGonzo

I remember I had similar problems long time ago. I dont remember the correct error message, but it almost drove me insane because i couldnt find a solution. The silly mistake came from bad cd media that was not accepted by cdrecord (It was fine for nero anyway). Maybe you should try some other media, and to start with some slower burningspeed is also not a bad idea.

----------

## Robin79

I have the same problem with K3B but with Arson it works without problem i only use K3B to burn Audio Cds cause that work but not Data Cds. Pretty funny actually but what can you do? I will not use Wintendo again so but it is really sad that it dosent work with K3B cause K3B has more features than Arson!

----------

